# remove pls



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

double post


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Sometimes a "double post" is necessary, I've got to put a new gate in the courtyard of my apartment building and I'm going to require two posts, this gate is one big mother so I just have no choice it's "double post" or no gate.


:sSig_busted: :sFun_dancing: :sSig_DOH:


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Lol crazy mofo.


----------

